# Anyone have a Pequea Rake



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone have a newer Pequea Hay rake?

I am thinking of selling NH Pro rotor 3114 11' rake and going to a Pequea 1140 11' rake


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Anyone have a newer Pequea Hay rake?
> 
> I am thinking of selling NH Pro rotor 3114 11' rake and going to a Pequea 1140 11' rake


I've heard good things about Pequea, but have not 1st hand experience!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I have a Pequea TR-10 that I'm selling. $4,500.

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I have a Pequea TR-10 that I'm selling. $4,500.
> 
> Gary


No likey?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

JD,

why are you selling the NH? Don't like it?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> JD,
> 
> why are you selling the NH? Don't like it?


Yes


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> No likey?


No longer needed.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought an HR1140 this season and like it. Seems to be heavy built and didn't have a lick of trouble with it. Its smooth and quiet and rakes a nice windrow in just about any conditions.

Only complaint is the way the rake arms come off the main body. Even after just one summer together they arms are just about fused to the main rake and only half will come off. Before I put them together the first time i applied lots of anti-seeze and it didn't seem to help.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the honest review.
That's a red flag for me because I must be able to break my rake down quickly and with no hassle and get to the next field. 
Does it look like something that's easily fixed by frequent greasing?

I like the pequea because it's heavy built, like my pequea Tedder


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If you were to take the tines off often (daily or weekly) and grease or anti-seize then maybe it would be better. I put mine on in June with plenty of anti-seize and by the end of July there are a few that I can't get off. The tine arms are just a very very tight fit over the "nubs" that stick out from the main rotor, and then the tine arms have a tab that sticks out so you can't twist the arms to get them off, you have to just pull them straight out.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the honest info.

So many people out there just recommend everything they bought, where they live, who they vote for, favorite team, etc. just to make themselves look smart.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

No problem. Wish I had some more information but I've only had it one season and its just worked. Broke two teeth but that was the only thing I did to it other than grease. Made raking so nice that I got the wife to do most of my raking this season.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a Fransgard Combirake, that I purchased a year ago, past April, at a Consignment Auction. I had the same problem, with the removal, of the Tines Arms. Put Never Sieze on them, still had to take the hammer, amd Literally had to beat the tines arms, off, of the rake, to switch from one position, to the next, from tedding, to raking.
I then took a can, of Fluid Film Penetrating Oil, and Literally sprayed the heck out, of the inside, where the tines arms, connect, to either position, for raking, or tedding, of the rake, and I sprayed the ends of the tines arm shafts, and I never had an issue, with the removal, of the tines arms, in any of the positions, since. Sprayed once last year (2015), and once, the start of this year, at the beginning, of haying season. Everything comes apart, and goes back together, with Ease, or no effort, at all, since I started using the Fluid Film.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bruce,

I have to say that I have never heard of Fluid Film until now, thanks for the tip. My bucket list has a Pequea rotary on it (TS24). Their literature (owners manual, that I have already read), mentions not to leave the arms on because of the seizing situation. I have found were to get this Fluid Film, the rake is looking better, thanks.

http://www.fluid-film.com/retail-locations/

Larry


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I use Fluid Film to lube chains when I work on equipment. It is not a penetrating oil but a light lubricant that sticks to the chains. I use two products when working on equipment, NH penetrating oil and Fluid Film. Use the NH to remove the parts, and Fluid Film on reassembly.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I coat the knives on my old NH haybine in the fall wth Fluid Film when I put it up....really keeps them from rusting over winter.

I use Lucas anti-seize lubricant(red) for my HR1140....I have never had the first problem with the rake arms sticking to the rotors. I generously apply it in the fall once a year after raking during the hay season. I also keep it parked in the dry always.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I get the Fluid Film, up here in Canada, at Walmart. Usually I pick up 3, 4 cans of it, at a time. Use it on Tight Bolts, as well, helps loosen them up, after using it, on the bolts.
After the first time, I used it, on my Tedder/Rake, I had braced myself, for a hard tug, when I went to switch positions, of the tines arms, gave a real hard yank, and almost went flying through the air, tines arm, and all. Couldn't believe how easy, the rest of them changed, and havent set myself up, for that hard yank, ever since.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

r82230 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I have to say that I have never heard of Fluid Film until now, thanks for the tip. My bucket list has a Pequea rotary on it (TS24). Their literature (owners manual, that I have already read), mentions not to leave the arms on because of the seizing situation. I have found were to get this Fluid Film, the rake is looking better, thanks.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, my tedder rake, sat outside last winter, I moved from one farm, to another, and it still is outside, as I don't have a shed, for my equipment, but it's going up, in the next few weeks.
I never had any issues, removing the tines arms, from my rake, as I didn't remove them, just slid out, of the tines holders, on the rake, as if I had just sprayed everything, with the Fluid Film, amd I was quite surprised, in the spring, when I removed all the tines, for loading the rake, onto my trailer. Figured, I would have to Beat the tines arms, off, with a hammer, just walked up to the rake, and was able, with ease, remove the tines arms. I swear by that stuff.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Anyone have a newer Pequea Hay rake?
> 
> I am thinking of selling NH Pro rotor 3114 11' rake and going to a Pequea 1140 11' rake


Did you purchase your Pequea rake. I was doing some research looking at the 13 ft one. Frontier and Pequea are the same if you wanted to do price wars between to dealers on the same piece.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not yet. I am thinking of keeping it. Might throw my pennies at another tractor or a 3x4 baler, if I can make the numbers work.

So far, the numbers are working too well. LOL


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I have a Pequea TR-10 that I'm selling. $4,500.
> 
> Gary


Don't like it or what reason for selling? thinking about getting a Pequea MCR 10 or MCR 12. Any issues with the TR 10?


----------

